# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Φραγή εισερχομένων κλήσεων απο απόκρυψη

## nickbaz

Καλησπερίζω την πάρεα!!αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα εδώ και λίγο καίρο με  ανεπιθύμητες κλήσης και μάλιστα με απόκρυψη οι οποίες με έχουν τρελάνει  στην κυριολεξία.Με παίρνουν συνέχεια και το κλείνουν η μου λένε  διαφορα(τα οποία δεν μπορώ να αναφέρω) και μου το κλείνουν.Να σημειωσώ  εδώ οτι δεν με απειλούν και γιάυτο με τον δικηγόρο μου δεν μπορούμε να  κάνουμε τίποτα.Επικοινώνισα με την εταιρία στην οποία ανήκω(δέν θα πω  για λόγους διαφήμισεις) και η αίτηση μου για φραγή τέτοιων κλήσεων με  απόκρυψη δεν εγκρίθηκε.Ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κάποιος αν υπάρχει  κάποιος εξοπλισμός που να κάνει φράγη τις αποκρύψης η ακόμα και κάποιο  κύκλωμα αν έχει φτιάξει κάποιος και του δούλεψε.φυσικα δεν αναφέρομαι σε  κινητό τηλέφωνο αλλά στο σταθερό.
ευχαριστω πολυ και καθε βοηθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!!!

----------


## lelek

Φίλε μου Νίκο είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχει, αλλά δυστυχώς δε ξέρω τον τρόπο....  :frown: 

Αλλά 100% υπάρχει και μάλιστα αν σε πάρουν αυτοί οι ενοχλητικοί θα τους πει: αν θέλετε να συνεχίσετε την κλήση θα εμφανιστούν τα στοιχεία σας ή κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων...

Και κάτι άλλο να ξέρεις... και να σε απειλούνε και πάλι πίστεψε είναι *πολύ μα πάρα πολύ* δύσκολο ο εισαγγελέας να δώσει εντολή για άνοιγμα των στοιχείων....

Ξέρω καλά από αυτά γι' αυτό και σου το λέω...

----------


## nickbaz

Φίλε θοδωρή ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.το κακό έχει παραγίνει σε σημείο τρέλας.γι'αυτό ψάχνω κάτι η ρωτάω τα παίδια εδώ μήπως μπορέσω να μπλοκάρω τις αποκρύψεις.Δηλαδή και να με απειλήσουν πάλι άκρη και δίκιο δεν θα βρώ.

----------


## stratos111

Στον ΟΤΕ πριν 2-3 χρόνια, γινόταν να κάνεις άρση της απόκρυψης. Απλά αυτός που σε καλούσε ενημερωνόταν ότι θα εμφανιστεί το νούμερο του και αν ήθελε, συνέχιζε την κλήση. Ακόμα πρέπει να ισχύει. Ρώτησε την εταιρία που είσαι.

----------


## leosedf

Για κινητό μιλάμε? Αν έχεις smart phone υπάρχουν εφαρμογές όπως το magicall που μπορούν απλά να το κλείνουν στα μούτρα χωρίς να σε ενοχλεί η να στο δείχνει.

Μπορείς να το κάνεις forward σε εμένα? Γουστάρω τρελά τέτοια είμαι επαγγελματίας τρολίστας.

----------


## stratos111

> Για κινητό μιλάμε? Αν έχεις smart phone υπάρχουν  εφαρμογές όπως το magicall που μπορούν απλά να το κλείνουν στα μούτρα  χωρίς να σε ενοχλεί η να στο δείχνει.
> 
> Μπορείς να το κάνεις forward σε εμένα? Γουστάρω τρελά τέτοια είμαι επαγγελματίας τρολίστας.







> φυσικα δεν αναφέρομαι σε  κινητό τηλέφωνο αλλά στο σταθερό.



 :Tongue2:

----------


## nickbaz

Φίλε κωσταντίνε στο σταθερό με καλούν δυστυχώς.

----------


## bchris

Ακου να δεις πως εχει το πραγμα: μπορεις να πεις στην τηλ. εταιρεια να καταγραφει τις κλησεις προς το νουμερο σου.
Αυτο θα γινει για ενα διαστημα το οποιο δεν θυμαμαι ποσο ακριβως ειναι ή αν εχεις εσυ λογο σ' αυτο.

Οι καλουντες θα ακουνε ενα μηνυμα του στυλ "Η κληση σαας θα καταγραφει μετα απο αιτημα του πελατη..."

Βεβαια οταν το ακουσουν αυτο οι τυποι που σε παιρνουν τηλεφωνο θα το κλεισουν, αλλα θα εχεις το τηλεφωνο τους, τουλαχιστον μια φορα στην λιστα που θα σου δωσει η εταιρεια σου. Απο εκει και περα πορευεσαι.

Το παραπανω ειναι πολυ κοινο, και γινεται κατα κορον (δεν εισαι ο μονος με το προνομοιο να σου κανουν φαρσα στο τηλ.)

Καλη τυχη.

----------


## jimmy956

Είχα διαβάσει παλαιότερα ότι τα ADSL router της Fritz, έχουν παραμετροποίησιμες δυνατότητες φραγής εισερχομένων κλήσεων (πχ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...BD%CF%89%CE%BD). Εκτενής προσπάθεια ανάλυσης γίνεται εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...BD%CF%89%CE%BD. Επίσης, αν πας εδώ http://www.fritzbox.com.au/user_manual.html και δεις τα manual των routers (πχ 7270 σελ. 44) και του τηλεφώνου MT-F σελ. 41, φαίνεται οτι μπορείς να γυρνάς οποιοδήποτε αριθμό (βάσει κριτηρίων) στον τηλεφωνητή (όπου πχ θα ανακοινώνεις "Μπράβο, χρεώθηκες και δε μου μίλησες, ξαναπροσπάθησε"). Εκτιμώ οτι ένας χρήστης συσκευών Fritz θα μπορέσει να σε διαφωτίσει για το αν σου κάνουν τέτοιες συσκευές για τη δουλειά που θες.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...  να γυρνάς οποιοδήποτε αριθμό (βάσει κριτηρίων) στον τηλεφωνητή ...



Αν υπάρχει τέτοια συσκευή, είναι το σωστότερο. Ο τηλεφωνητής μπορεί να έχει το κλασικό μήνυμα. Ο διαφημιστής δεν θα περιμένει αλλά επειδή μία "απόρρητη" κλήση ή από εναλλακτικούς αριθμούς "211xxxxxx" μπορεί να είναι καρτοτηλέφωνο ή υπηρεσία/νοσοκομείο, δεν πρέπει να χάσεις την κλήση. Αν είναι κάποιος που πρέπει να σου μιλήσει θα περιμένει και θα αφήσει το μήνυμά του. Αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα δημιουργίας "black list" θα μπορούσες να αποκλείεις τους "κακούς" αριθμούς.

----------


## jimmy956

Γιώργο έχεις δίκιο (όπως πάντα )!! Η επικοινωνία, πέρα από την πλάκα που δελεάζεσαι να κάνεις σε κάποιον που την καταχράται, είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική και ο χειρισμός της πρέπει να είναι ανάλογος.

----------


## thant

Και γιατί δεν κάνεις αυτό που έκανα εγώ? Αλλαγή τηλεφωνικού αριθμού και μη καταχώριση στοιχείων σου στους τηλεφωνικούς καταλόγους. 
Δώσε μετά τον καινούριο αριθμό σε 10 δικούς σου ανθρώπους και τελείωσες.
Για την αλλαγή το κόστος ήταν 19 ευρω και έγινε μέσα σε 3 μέρες.

----------


## ezizu

Ναι, αλλά αν οι δικοί του άνθρωποι είναι περισσότεροι από 10 (π.χ. ίσως είναι και για επαγγελματική χρήση το τηλέφωνο) ,τότε δεν τελειώνει ,αλλά μπερδεύει πολύ το πράγμα.

----------


## thant

Τότε το μην σηκώνεις τα τηλέφωνα με απόκρυψη. Χαμήλωσέ το και άστο να βαραει μέχρι να βαρεθούν.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλησπερα επειδη εχω επειχρηση και πολες φορες συμβαινει αυτο με επερναν με αποκρηψη οσπου δεν το σηκωνα  και αυτοι βαρεθηκαν δεν ξερο αν γινεται εκτροπη κλησης μονο χωρις αριθμο.Υ.Γ το ειπα σε εναν ντεντεκτιβ αυτο και μου ειπε δοσε μου 100 ε  θα ροτησω στα κεντρικα στο μαρουσι και θα σου, πω εμενα πια δεν με ενδιεφερε και ειπα οχι αυτα .

----------


## nickbaz

Kαλησπέρα στα παιδιά και πραγματικά σας χιλιοευχαριστώ ΟΛΟΥΣ για τις απαντήσεις σας.τελικά λύση στο πρόβλημα βρέθηκε.επικοινώνισα με μια άλλη εταιρία η οποιά με απειροελάχιστο κόστος μου παρέχει φραγή σε κλήσεις με απόκρυψη και έτσι δεν θα χάσω και το νούμερο μου.

----------

